# Cost of Living Alone



## scatman (17 Mar 2013)

I am in a position that I may have to move out of family accomodation and live on my own. Excluding the cost of a mortgage, what is the cost of someone living on their own in a typical three bed semi in dublin per month? I am not talking about a skinflint existence, but that of a "middle income" person. is there an off the shelf figure for this?


----------



## Sandals (18 Mar 2013)

i cant help with a figure but I know a person who lives on their own and that person oftens argues with me that at least we get "use" out of certain bills we pay. For instance better value for us as good few watching tv together vs only one (same tv licence, same electricity cost). Set bins charges, set rate internet, etc.


----------

